# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Potential Use For Cinnamon Sticks

## EdTheCat

Consider this my way of saying thanks for all the guides and exploits that have been posted here since GW2 launched.

Last night a guildy discovered a mystic forge recipe that produced ghastly or ghostly chests, identical to the previous mystic chest recipe (ecto+coin) except this time using cinnamon sticks. The chests gave some of the boosters you can get from the black lion chests, unidentified dyes, and some things that didn't do anything. It also gave a potion/tonic for the Lich form that Necro's get, including an everlasting version. My mate took a bunch of screenies, went to bed, and woke up this morning to find his account suspended for 3 days. He's put in a ticket, and when I tried the recipe it no longer worked.

There's a good chance ANet will change the recipe now, but on the off chance they don't, we've filled our inventories and guild bank with cinnamon. Since we can't buy any more, we've decided to give others a chance at getting it while it's still cheap. There's no doubt it's a risk - we could all be left with a mountain of useless cinnamon, but at least we can get half our money back by vendoring it. Decide for yourself whether it's worth taking a chance on.

The screenies are up at http://imgur.com/a/RJRh1, and to see that we've put our money where our mouth is, check out the supply of cinnamon at guildwarstrade (we've told some friends about it as well).

----------


## momodari

Problem is, the recipe doesn't exist anymore because it was an exploit, i doubt it will come back, he got lucky, won't happen again.

----------


## Bughead

If the story is true, I find it hilarious that ArenaNet is still banning for people discovering things. And by hilarious I mean sad.

Having said that, it makes me curious as to if there will be more "Mystic Chest" recipes (for the Ghostly Chests). They may have disabled the recipe because it wasn't meant to be in the game yet (have the Halloween events started yet? I haven't played GW2 in a while to know). Although they may decide not to use Cinnamon anymore now.

----------


## kindbudz

they obviously tailor world events to get rid of the most in supply products at the time. just like the mystic conduit idea

get rich every time by stockpiling the biggest supply items right before an event goes live. believe it

----------


## Bughead

It's a shame I don't have much gold to buy this up right now. I'd dump all my $$$ into it since it'll be nearly impossible not to at least break even after all is said and done. I'm still upset that I only bought a stack of Giant Eyes while they were still 1s. If I had bought more I'd be insanely rich now that they're 20s+  :Frown:  lol. Hindsight is 20/20.

----------


## Thoman

I don't get this...
I can craft ghostly chests, by using cinnamon sticks right now?

----------


## momodari

what's your recipe thoman ?

----------


## Bughead

> what's your recipe thoman ?


I think he's asking if he can, not saying that he has done so. He must not have read the entire OP.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Thoman

> I think he's asking if he can, not saying that he has done so. He must not have read the entire OP.


OP is saying that hes guildie found a recipe for chests... But how can he do so, if he can't make them?

----------

